# Hate Play Coins? Raise Your Hand!



## Corrie (Feb 7, 2017)

I have literally spent the last ten minutes shaking my 3DS to get play coins to unlock stuff in Happy Home Designer. I feel so dumb. Nobody likes play coins.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 7, 2017)

I actually never had a problem with this back then because I always took my 3DS when I went out. I never had to shake it to get play coins. Now, I don't really go out anymore, but I've still got plenty leftover from before


----------



## Corrie (Feb 7, 2017)

Arize said:


> I actually never had a problem with this back then because I always took my 3DS when I went out. I never had to shake it to get play coins. Now, I don't really go out anymore, but I've still got plenty leftover from before



Oh man, how many do you have now? Approximately. XD


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 7, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Oh man, how many do you have now? Approximately. XD



Right now, I have 129  Just take your DS with you! It'll accumulate naturally and you won't have to keep shaking it ^_^


----------



## Corrie (Feb 7, 2017)

Arize said:


> Right now, I have 129  Just take your DS with you! It'll accumulate naturally and you won't have to keep shaking it ^_^



Holy!! I almost screamed. That is amazing!! Hm, it seems I will have to take it out with me. I can imagine that shaking it the way I am is not good for it. ^^;


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 7, 2017)

No, it probably isn't  I hate shaking mine because I hear the parts rattling inside lol


----------



## Onesti (Feb 8, 2017)

I went shopping today and when I got home mine had 1000 steps counted.
Just carry it with you when you go out somewhere.
Just remember you can only earn 10 a day so dont go on a marathon hoping to earn 1000 at once.


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 8, 2017)

I actually hate Play Coins a lot. I have so few, and the fact I now sometimes spend the limit of my ten play coins a day IN one day by buying Fortune Cookies or playing Desert Island Escape...  Yeah, it's not good.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 8, 2017)

Well, I go out a lot, and when I do, I always have a small backpack with my 3DS on sleep mode inside. Right now, I have 168 play coins.


----------



## Zero1000 (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't, really. I often go walking back and forth near my house, and I bring my ds so I can get play coins. Right now I have 297, since I don't really spend them a lot because I don't want to fill my storage with cookie items, haven't played island escape on a while and I don't have a lot of games to spend them on.


----------



## Joyce (Feb 8, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I have literally spent the last ten minutes shaking my 3DS to get play coins to unlock stuff in Happy Home Designer. I feel so dumb. Nobody likes play coins.



OH MY GOODNESS YES!

Where I live nobody takes their DS with them when to go out (even when the system was new). That's why streetpass never worked too, except with friends with a DS. So I have spent quite some time shaking that thing sitting at home. ANNOYING!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 8, 2017)

Joyce said:


> OH MY GOODNESS YES!
> 
> Where I live nobody takes their DS with them when to go out (even when the system was new). That's why streetpass never worked too, except with friends with a DS. So I have spent quite some time shaking that thing sitting at home. ANNOYING!



Even if you can't street pass, you can still earn play coins when you take it out, so it's not completely pointless. Better than shaking it


----------



## Loriii (Feb 8, 2017)

I feel uncomfortable bringing my 3DS outside having it on sleep mode so I'll try to shake it at least once a week to get coins for fortune cookies. There is a manner of which I shake it because I've realized that it's better if I don't do it fast. Hard to explain but it's just like twisting/opening a door knob lol. I hate it whenever there's a game that uses them to unlock items or certain feature.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 8, 2017)

I hate the dumb 10 per day limit that is laughably easy to get if I bother to take my 3DS out with me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Onesti said:


> Just remember you can only earn 10 a day so dont go on a marathon hoping to earn 1000 at once.



maximum you can have is 300 iirc, so lol you can't earn 1000 regardless


----------



## Zireael (Feb 8, 2017)

I was very paranoid about taking my 3DS anywhere in case it got lost somehow or something happened to my bag, so I used to shake my 3DS lightly for coins as well. Now I've been taking it places when I can and it's been handy. I still spend them on the day though, can't help myself.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 8, 2017)

Just take it with you when you go out. Usually about 60 coins a week for me.

However, there's little to spend them on. The Streetpass puzzles mostly consist of missing pink pieces for myself now, spending on Pok?mon Rumble World doesn't seem worth it for the few gems and I've got all the Animal Crossing fortune items. Not looked into that minigame, despite having a Wii-U in-game.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 8, 2017)

Before the WA update I had 300 coins (max amount I think?) because I'd take my DS every day to college. My school was near a gamestop and I was guaranteed streetpasses every day so I was more willing to take my DS out. Now that I've moved I don't take my DS out anymore because I'm terrified of being caught in a tropical storm ahaha. I have around 120 coins since then? from buying fortune cookies hoping to get nintendogs u_u I used to play DIE but I got bored of it and prefer Puzzle League which doesn't require play coins. I didn't even touch my play coins before the WA update, I thought they were so useless lol.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Feb 8, 2017)

I hate them XD They're not even supported, I have the Max, and probably always will, because I never use them XD


----------



## Rasha (Feb 8, 2017)

I hate play coins but I need them to get those damn rare Yo-kai


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 8, 2017)

Play coins are annoying. I don't really like to bring my 3ds with me anywhere unless I am going to a convention. And if I carry it in my bag, the step counter is way off. I have had max for a while though because I only have a few games that even use them.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 8, 2017)

The point of the Play Coins in first place is to get people walking as many days as possible. The idea itself sounds great on paper, but it's ultimately dragged down by the arbitrarily strict daily cap. It's incredibly easy to hit 1,000 steps (10 Play Coins), since you only have to walk for a bit less than a kilometer. By the time you get about 2+ StreetPass tags from any place that isn't a gaming convention or Japan, you would've already reach the limit.

Way to go on defeating the premise of Play Coins, Nintendo!


----------



## Dashonthecob (Feb 8, 2017)

ive been shaking my ds everyday to get fortune cookies and hoping to get a super star lol


----------



## Samansu (Feb 8, 2017)

I am indifferent to them honestly. I just bring my 3DS with me so I earn plenty, but I can understand how they would be annoying. Hopefully those will not carry forward into future consoles...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 8, 2017)

Samansu said:


> Hopefully those will not carry forward into future consoles...



Streetpass and Play Coins aren't being carried on forth with the Switch.


----------



## JSS (Feb 8, 2017)

I hate Play Coins. The 3DS is a handheld but I hate having to carry it with me, let alone turned on in sleep mode. I don't play it except when I'm home and StreetPass is also non-existent where I live so there's literally zero reason to carry it with me.


----------



## cass. (Feb 8, 2017)

If you could earn more than 10 a day? They wouldn't be so bad. But having to pack that extra thing, especially when you don't carry a big bag of some sort? No. (Especially with the xl versions or a big clunky 2ds.) 10 a day is way too few to bother to pack it when you do go out when you'll be walking a lot. And for the people who work, who the hell is gonna carry it with them while they're working? If they even have a job where they move around. Some people have desk jobs, and by the time they're done work I doubt they want to go walking 1000 steps every single day just to get even the 10 limit. They're poorly thought out and just a horrible mechanic.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 8, 2017)

So wait, can you earn them while you are playing a game? So if I walked around while playing New Leaf, would I gather steps for play coins? Or does it only count if I am on sleep mode?


----------



## JCnator (Feb 9, 2017)

Corrie said:


> So wait, can you earn them while you are playing a game? So if I walked around while playing New Leaf, would I gather steps for play coins? Or does it only count if I am on sleep mode?



It doesn't matter if you're currently running a game or not. The 3DS will track each of your step while the system is in sleep mode.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 9, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> It doesn't matter if you're currently running a game or not. The 3DS will track each of your step while the system is in sleep mode.



Sweet, thank you! Definitely gonna try walking while playing.


----------



## Tao (Feb 9, 2017)

I usually have my 3DS with me anyway and usually just put it in sleep mode rather than switching it off (because I don't play it enough whilst I'm out for the battery to die anyway and I usually have to stop playing in the middle of something, so I don't want to turn it off).


I had 280 coins the other day. Just spent them all on Street Pass Puzzle pieces because reasons. Never know what else to do with the coins. I'll probably be stuck at the 300 coin cap unable to get rid of them once I've gotten those last 20ish puzzle pieces.




TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The point of the Play Coins in first place is to get people walking as many days as possible. The idea itself sounds great on paper, but it's ultimately dragged down by the arbitrarily strict daily cap. It's incredibly easy to hit 1,000 steps (10 Play Coins), since you only have to walk for a bit less than a kilometer. By the time you get about 2+ StreetPass tags from any place that isn't a gaming convention or Japan, you would've already reach the limit.
> 
> Way to go on defeating the premise of Play Coins, Nintendo!



This. I don't even really think about them. If I carried it around literally everywhere with me I could get the daily 10 coins pretty quickly without even leaving the house. Leaving the house for coins is overkill.


----------



## Buster Bunny (Feb 9, 2017)

I have 300 of them and I let my 3DS in sleep mode to get them easilly.
I love to get exclusive furniture in New Leaf from Fortune Cookies.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 11, 2017)

They are so annoying to get. I rarely go out, and when I do I don't have time to carry my 3Ds with me. So I have to shake my 3Ds to get the coins, and that makes me nervous I will break it. It wouldn't be so bad if I actually went out, but I can't so it makes things so hard.


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 11, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> when I do I don't have time to carry my 3Ds with me



You don't have time to slip your 3DS into your pocket and leave it there for the day? lol

I take mine to work, and when I get home I have about 68000+ steps recorded. Of course, there is a cap on coins per day, so...


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 11, 2017)

I always have max because I used to take it with me everywhere and never spend them lmao I've got about 280 right now


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 17, 2017)

I feel somewhat neutral about Play Coins. I kind of like that they exist because they're used for the fortune cookies in New Leaf, but that's not a very strong point in their favor because that function could have been utilized through some other method. 

I'm not really a fan of bringing my 3DS around to accumulate the coins through steps because I don't want to expose my 3DS to any risk of damage. I figure the shaking from walking might knock things loose and lead to internal wear and tear if given enough time. That's my main theory as to why my Midnight Purple 3DS malfunctioned a couple years ago which led to me having to replace it. 

Overall I don't dislike that Play Coins exist, but I would prefer if there was a secondary way to earn them instead of using your 3DS as a pedometer. Maybe there could have been a mini-game you could play each day to earn Play Coins instead of just having mini-games to spend them on.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Well, I go out a lot, and when I do, I always have a small backpack with my 3DS on sleep mode inside. Right now, I have 168 play coins.



19 days later, I have 208 play coins.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

They're definitely a pain but I don't mind them. I mean, it's basically free stuff.  But when I have to keep manually switching my 3DS date back in forth because I'm too impatient to get my Therian Lando/Thundurus/Tornadus in Pokemon Dream Radar, then I get annoyed.


----------

